# Milepost Listings?



## jimgrim (Jun 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where I can find milepost information for UP and BNSF on the web? I'll be taking a trip on #3, #11-14 and #6 and would like to know the RR mileposts of the routes so I can tell where we are at...listening for detectors, track warrants, etc.


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 20, 2005)

The best thing I can tell you to look for is the SPV Railroad Atlases. They're very detailed and list the milepost location of the DD's and DTC blocks. Track warrants are pretty easy to decifer since they are given to the milepost or Station name, rather than DTC blocks which have the same definition trip in trip out. You can buy the Atlases directly from SPV here. For the most part detailed milepost information is only in published timetables that Employees have access to.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 20, 2005)

There is a company that prints rail fan timetables for that region, plus several other western regions. I think it is called altamont press. These have information that has been taken from the employee timetables of the involved freight rr's, and organized for the use of railfans. I have used them, and they are very helpful for the task you described. They cost about 20 dollars a piece, and you would probably need one for California, and anothr for the Oregon and Washington part of your trip.


----------

